# [V] X1950 Pro PCIe, Mainboard Gigabyte 965P-DS3, CPU Intel C2D E4300, CPU-Kühler, 2



## Jever-Pilsener (14. April 2009)

*[V] X1950 Pro PCIe, Mainboard Gigabyte 965P-DS3, CPU Intel C2D E4300, CPU-Kühler, 2*

Bitte nur auf diesen Post antworten, nicht jedoch auf den folgenden, weil ich sonst nicht mehr die Liste bearbeiten kann.


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (14. April 2009)

*AW: [V] X1950 Pro PCIe, Mainboard Gigabyte 965P-DS3, CPU Intel C2D E4300, CPU-Kühler*

*Bitte nicht auf diesen Post antworten, weil ich sonst nicht mehr die Liste bearbeiten kann.*


Hi,
ich verkaufe hier ein paar PC-Komponenten, die sich perfekt für Budget-Systeme eignen. Die Hardware spieletauglich, Crysis läuft flüssig**.
Alle Preise sind verhandelbar. Keine Versandkosten.


CPU
*Intel Core 2 Duo E4300*
Originaltakt: 1,8 GHz (9 * 200)
Läuft stabil mit: *2,79 GHz* (9 * 310; 1,35V) - über eine Stunde mit Prime95 getestet*
2 MB L2-Cache
65 nm; Stepping 2; Revision L2
Sockel: LGA775
Tray (nur CPU, ohne Kühler u.ä.)
mit Arctic Silver ArctiClean gereinigt, daher frei von WLP-Resten
Neupreis: 89,76 €
*40 €*


CPU-Kühler
*Thermaltake Blue Orb II*
Sockel: AMD K8 (939?), AMD AM2, Intel LGA775
Mit K8-, AM2- und LGA775-Einbauzubehör, incl. K8-Backplate
120mm-Lüfter
Kupferboden
blau, mit blauen LEDs
Lieferung ohne Wärmeleitpaste, diese könnt ihr z.B. bei Caseking kaufen, ich empfehle Scythe Thermal Elixer
Neupreis: 27,16 €
*15 €*


Mainboard
*Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3* - verkauft an Dark-Nightmare (PCGHX)
Chipsatz: Intel P965
Southbridge: Intel ICH8
Revision: 3.3
BIOS-Version: F14D (neueste Version)
komplett passiv gekühlt
Neupreis: 93,34 €
*40 €*


Arbeitsspeicher
*MDT DDR2-800, 2048 MB* - verkauft an Dark-Nightmare (PCGHX)
2x 1024 MB
CL5
Für Intel LGA775 und AMD AM2(+)
Neupreis: 70,48 €
*15 €*


Grafikkarte
*Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro*
256 MB GDDR3
PCI-Express
platzsparend dank Single-Slot-Kühlung
Stromversorgung: 6-Pin PCIe
Anschlüsse: 2x DVI-I (D-Sub per Adapter), S-Video (FBAS und YUV per Adapterkabel)
HDCP-Fähig, somit für HD-Videos/Blu-ray geeignet
Crysis läuft flüssig (auf mittleren Einstellungen)**
Lite Retail - mit vielen Adaptern und Kabeln
Neupreis: 117,07 €
*45 €*


Alle Komponenten (bis auf den CPU-Kühler  ) wurden testweise übertaktet, jedoch habe ich nur die CPU langfristig mit nennenswert höherem Takt/höherer Spannung betrieben.

* Übertaktungsergebnisse hängen von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, z.B. Mainboard/Chipsatz, Kühlung, WLP, Gehäusebelüftung, etc. Daher kann ich keine OC-Ergebnisse garantieren
** Flüssiges Spielerlebnis ist subjektiv, d.h. von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. Für mich läuft Crysis auf diesem System (mittlere Einstellungen) flüssig.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar.
Kostenfreier, versicherter Versand nach Deutschland, wahlweise DHL oder Hermes. Andere Länder oder besondere Versandarten auf Anfrage.
Bezahlung per Überweisung, Ware wird bei Geldeingang versendet. Bei mindestens 3 positiven und keinen negativen Bewertungen schicke ich die Ware sofort los. Dabei zählen Bewertungen bei PCGHX, allen Computec-Foren sowie AnimatedGamers.

Dieses Angebot läuft parallel bei PCGHX.


LG,
Jever-Pilsener


Update: Bilder hinzugefügt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bitte nicht auf diesen Post antworten, weil ich sonst nicht mehr die Liste bearbeiten kann.*


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (18. April 2009)

*AW: [V] X1950 Pro PCIe, Mainboard Gigabyte 965P-DS3, CPU Intel C2D E4300, CPU-Kühler*

Mainboard und RAM sind weg. Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler habe ich gestrichen, weil diese vor allem für den Verkauf im Boundle gedacht waren und dies jetzt sowieso nicht mehr geht, nun werde ich die Komponenten noch eine Weile weiter nutzen.
*Die CPU ist noch zu haben.*


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (24. April 2009)

*AW: [V] X1950 Pro PCIe, Mainboard Gigabyte 965P-DS3, CPU Intel C2D E4300, CPU-Kühler*

Alles ist (an PCGHX-Member) verkauft, Thread kann geclosed werden.


----------

